# soft top caution light



## tincup64 (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like i will be keeping my soft top on all winter. the new jk's hard top is backordered for months.

need some easy to install classy looking suggestions to be able to have a flashing caution light while plowing.

thx- tin


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Search around the Jeep forum and you'll find a few mounting options. I personally like mounting a post to the tire carrier and mounting the light on top. Also gives you another option for mounting a back up light.


----------



## tincup64 (Nov 24, 2008)

ppandr;826012 said:


> Search around the Jeep forum and you'll find a few mounting options. I personally like mounting a post to the tire carrier and mounting the light on top. Also gives you another option for mounting a back up light.


thank you, i will


----------

